# Radiology Read (Professional Component) Part B



## katmarbar (Sep 23, 2010)

The radiology practice I run sends our reads off site to a radiologist that interprets the scans and then bills us per read.  We provide the CT, CT tech, Ultra Sound, Ultra Sound tech and physician through our radiology group.  I have been told by the previous business manager that we can ONLY bill Medicare for the technical component even though we pay the radiologist for the reads.  All documentation that I have located on the CMS.gov website is leaning towards billing globally for our services.  Does anyone have any concrete information on this topic?  If so would you possibly be able to provide a link as to where you located this information or how your radiology group is billing and being reimbursed.  I would great appreciate any help.  Thank You, Katie


----------



## nelsong5 (Oct 7, 2010)

That is simply not true, you would only not be able to bill the professional component if that radiologist is billing the professional component through his practice, and if that were the case that your radiologist bills Medicare all you remittances would come denied. You are allowed to bill globally. 

Message me if you have any other questions.


----------

